# Out of state hunt research?



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Rather than starting this off with, “I’m not looking for your honey hole” when deep down you’re really looking for a honey hole, I thought I’d try a different approach. A little background, I drew my first out of state deer tag this year. It was a second choice, 3rd season,Colorado tag. I put in for it because I knew the draw odds were good for my second choice. I don’t have high expectations of shooting a monster buck, but I do have high expectations of having a great time and learning a ton. I have grown up hunting in Utah my whole life. The areas I hunt I have hunted as long as I can remember and my Dad, Grandpa, Uncles, or other friends have shown me most of these areas. I have ventured into some new areas on my own, but they are near some of our other hunting areas.

With that background, the question I have for all of you is, what process do you go through to research a new area that is out of state? As much as I’d like to, work and family and life won’t allow a pre-hunt scouting trip,so this is research that has to be done behind a computer screen or with a phone.

A few questions I have: How do you find the wildlife biologist for the area and what questions do you ask them? How do you use Google Earth or OnX maps to help scout an area? I’m sure there are tons of other questions, but those are the ones on the top of my head. Any advice you’d be willing to share would be much appreciated. I’m sure there are others that will appreciate it as well. If you’re more comfortable replying with a PM that would be fine as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What unit did you draw in Colorado? 

If you look in the Colorado Application Guide book you will find all the CP&W offices listed. Just pick the one that is nearest to your unit and call them. Also CP&W has a hunt planner that you can call and talk to them about the unit and get quite a bit of information from them.

Then once you know a little about the unit you can play around on Google Earth to see what the terrine looks like and possibly areas to hunt but nothing beats boots on the ground.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I second what Critter said. But wait there is more, Colorado does identify the migration corridors that are used by big game and with a third season tag this info may be helpful


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

"How do you find the wildlife biologist for the area and what questions do you ask them"?

Not sure how CO works, but if they're anything like WY, there is a central, "main" office and then outlying regional offices. Call the main office and ask for the regional office number. If they have one, call and ask for the wildlife biologist number. Make sure you talk to the CO or game warden too. They are in their units all the time and can shed light on what areas to concentrate on.


"How do you use Google Earth or OnX maps to help scout an area"?

Use OnX and topo maps to identify areas that look good on paper. Use Google Earth to truth some of that with an aerial view on your selected areas. If you do this research BEFORE asking information from the bio or warden, you can show them that you're serious about your research and in turn they may be more willing to share more detailed info as opposed to dishing out the same old general info to every Tom, Dick, and Harry that just wants info spoonfed to them.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

first- I probably wouldn't post 2nd choice area info on the web (I know you haven't, but just sayin').
Second- The info you have been given is great. I'd add google search to the advice.
I like to show up on Tuesday after the hunt opens in CO. Then I have a day or two of scouting with a rifle and learning the access. Good luck, have fun and enjoy the ride of learning a new area.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like you have been getting some great info, I agree with everyone above. I ALWAYS study up before I call the biologist, it separates you from the average Joe who calls in expecting the biologist to put you in the sweet spot. I also like to google the unit, see what people have been seeing or saying on forums the past few years. This may help you get a starting point, from there you can pinpoint the spot you would like to hunt.

Congratulations on drawing, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Google search, Google Earth, ON-X, and then just go hunting and wing it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've done a fair amount of out of state and new area exploration, and so far I think you've gotten solid advice. The #1 thing I look for in my cyber scouting is access routes: roads, trails, possible cross-country paths of least resistance, etc. Google earth and the 3D depictions are pretty handy with planning the least painful route for hoofing it up a new mountain.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------

